# I need to sit down . . .



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Today we went to the "scavengers journey" in the local area (will be out again tomorrow)

Stopped at a place out in the middle of nowhere - the guy liked to buy furniture and fix it up, but had way more than he could finish in a few lifetimes, so was selling some off. In the back I found a sewing desk with a rough shape 15-91 inside. Not something I really wanted, but it had a load of attachments included, some I had never seen before.

So for $27 I bought the machine, cabinet and all attachments. Figured it was worth the attachments even if I didn't really want the rest.

I get home and start looking over the parts - the two I didn't know what they were - one is a two thread embroidery attachment with the box and instructions, The second is a single thread embroidery attachment - no box or instructions.

I look on ebay - at SOLD items. . . . 

Two thread sells for over $400 with box like I have, and the single thread sells for $250 with the box, so I figure it would still be worth way more than $27 without the box. 

No I don't intend to sell them - they look so neat to use. 

BTW - the machine also came with a button holer with all the extra cams (including the hard to fine eyelet one) the "extra hand" clamp, the usual attachments with about 4 rufflers, a hemstitcher (but no plate) that is missing the part that pokes the hole, a zigzager, but with only one cam, and several parts that I'm not sure what they are.

I also got a bunch of vintage lace and appliques

It goes to show that a bit of research sure can go a long way - I didn't know what the parts were worth, but I did know they were unusual and worth more than I paid for everything.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is amazing. photos...????


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here they are - so others can know if they've found something special in a box of the typical run of the mill attachments.










The double thread embroidery attachment with the spool holder










The arms go back and forth and sort of "twist" the thread so you get a braided look.

And the single thread attachment. I'm missing the spool holder. it looks like a bent rod and slides into one of the oil holes on the top of the machine - looks like just about any spool holder would work as long as you get the thread to feed down from the top of the machine.










Notice the little hook like part in the front 










it has a corkscrew type bar that causes it to twist back and forth with each stitch, to also give a braided look. 










I've watched some U-tube videos of these two in action - they are going to be fun to use.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really interesting. When you sew with it, and with those embroidery attachments, it would be interesting to see.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow what a find!! I've never seen anything like the first one. Look forward to pictures of samples when you start sewing with it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm so envious! I'd kill for those attachments...well maybe not, I wouldn't pay over $600 for them, lol!  But just wow! You sure have some great luck, way to go!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Checking youtube is a good idea! Our old treadle machine has a box of attachments, some of which are a mystery.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow. I have a lot of attachments, but I don't have those. Could you make something and show us what it does?


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

This is inspiring. I can't wait to go junk shopping. Way to go!


----------

